# Hair product suggestions needed



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

This weekend I have a trip where I will need to look presentable most of the time and this means actually doing something other than pulling my hair up and hoping it stays down. 

I have thick, wavy (curly in one spot), frizzy hair that is very sensitive to humidity. Well guess what most of North Carolina is made of? That's right, the whole state is just one big humidity pit and my hair can't take it. Basically with 5 to 10 minutes of being outdoors or even walking through a parking lot, it will essentially explode. 

Are there any products anyone here would reccomend? I generally straighten my hair because it is almost too thick to completely curl and to be honest, I don't know how to curl it. So something to keep frizz, curl and humidity down... like way down. 

Thanks!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Yeah, my hair is like that, too. Give Humectress a try. I haven't used it in quite a while, but it was very good at controlling frizz due to humidity.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I like AG's "smooth" line, and I also like Wen products, they are expensive though. Have you tried John Frieda's anti-frizz stuff?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

John Frieda doesn't touch my hair lol! All it does is make it look oily. 

I haven't tried the other two products though. At this point I've tried all the cheaper stuff... might be time to try something better. What about chi products? My sister swears by them but her hair is way different... very thin and easy to handle. I'm the one who can easily break combs and hair ties lol. Detangler is a must!


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I haven't tried Chi yet, but for frizzy hair, I have heard good things about the Chi Keratin ones, might be worth a shot


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

"Bumble and Bumble defrizz serum" works wonders for my thick, curly and heat damaged hair. It's a more expensive product at around $25, but IMO it's worth it! Supposedly anti-humidity...

I ordered mine at Sephora.com


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

For a brush that really makes a difference, try the Tangle Teezer. I have similar hair and I find that it brushes through my hair easily without ripping it (something I've never been able to do), and significantly reduces frizz/flyaways. Good luck!  I know your struggle! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

For tangly hair try the Wet Brush. It works on dry hair too. My hair is extremely thick and frizzes up really bad. Mine's not cury though. I started using conditioner last year and that made a huge difference in my hair, but it still tangles really easily. I seriously hate my hair. It's so thick I can't even do a simple messy bun! Or once I do get one, it falls out 10 seconds later. Usually because the hair tie broke. I really want to try the Organix shampoos. I've heard great things about them.


----------



## nigies4ever (Sep 19, 2012)

caprine crazy said:


> For tangly hair try the Wet Brush. It works on dry hair too. My hair is extremely thick and frizzes up really bad. Mine's not cury though. I started using conditioner last year and that made a huge difference in my hair, but it still tangles really easily. I seriously hate my hair. It's so thick I can't even do a simple messy bun! Or once I do get one, it falls out 10 seconds later. Usually because the hair tie broke. I really want to try the Organix shampoos. I've heard great things about them.


I have similar hair and use the Organix shampoos! They work wonders. I recommend either the Tea Tree one or the Macadamia Oil one. 

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Is the wet brush the one with the microfiber inside it? 

I'll look into the suggestions. My sister has the keratin spray by chi so I'll probably give it try


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

The wet brush look like a normal hair brush. The bristles on the wet brush are thinner and more flexible than a regular hair brush so it makes brushing out your hair easier.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I've used probably twenty different brands of shampoo and conditioners not even counting the gels and waxes and all those other things to help control frizzy hair. Not to mention I also have allergies to most shampoos that I did try including Organix. The best thing I've ever found for it is Wen. Yes it is expensive BUT the trick is don't follow the directions. I use their main cleansing conditioner once on my hair every 3-5 days and their extra moisturizing serum once a month. No more frizz, no more dry scalp, no more itchy/burning from an allergic reaction, no more greasy hair. I couldn't be happier. Keep in mind I have short hair, like 1/4 inch on the sides and three inches on the top/back but one bottle lasts me over a year.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh ok, I have seen the one with the blue microfiber in it and thought about getting one. 

I haven't been able to by anything yet but I have a bottle of Marc Anthony anti frizz creme and it doesn't work a lick! I use herbal essence shampoo but I've been thinking about getting a better brand. Let the experimentation begin!


----------

